# Tapping Fixture



## Charley Davidson (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm starting a tapping fixture in the morning as I have quite a few 5/16 holes to tap, any do's/ don'ts  features I may want to add?


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 11, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> I'm starting a tapping fixture in the morning as I have quite a few 5/16 holes to tap, any do's/ don'ts  features I may want to add?



What type of tapping fixture are you planning, a free standing or a tooling for a drill press?  If free standing and hand powered use a four fluted tap and make a half turn then back it out.  Repeat until tapped through.  If building this type of fixture add a light pressure spring to hold up the tap portion.  Good luck


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 11, 2013)

Bill C. said:


> What type of tapping fixture are you planning, a free standing or a tooling for a drill press?  If free standing and hand powered use a four fluted tap and make a half turn then back it out.  Repeat until tapped through.  If building this type of fixture add a light pressure spring to hold up the tap portion.  Good luck



Gonna be a free standing unit, I'll do a spring setup, thanks
 Got a pretty slick way of holding, aligning and spinning the tap


----------



## DMS (Oct 11, 2013)

If you are tapping through holes I would strongly recommend getting some spiral point ("shooting") taps. I recently tried them out, and WOW! No binding, now tap-wrench hokey-pokey. The just drive straight in and the chips shoot out the other side of the hole. I usually get nervous about tapping, especially with small taps, but these things are great. In fact, they were working so well in aluminum, I though that the tap hadn't engaged (it was turning so smoothly) until I saw the chip emerging from the opposite end.

As far as the fixture, I would say, make sure you have enough throat so that it will be useful. Also make sure you arrange for holding different size taps. I have also seen a counter balance arrangement on some that helps with really small taps.

There is also something like this if you want something more "ambitious"

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCTappingArm.htm


----------



## Bill C. (Oct 11, 2013)

DMS said:


> If you are tapping through holes I would strongly recommend getting some spiral point ("shooting") taps. I recently tried them out, and WOW! No binding, now tap-wrench hokey-pokey. The just drive straight in and the chips shoot out the other side of the hole. I usually get nervous about tapping, especially with small taps, but these things are great. In fact, they were working so well in aluminum, I though that the tap hadn't engaged (it was turning so smoothly) until I saw the chip emerging from the opposite end.
> 
> As far as the fixture, I would say, make sure you have enough throat so that it will be useful. Also make sure you arrange for holding different size taps. I have also seen a counter balance arrangement on some that helps with really small taps.
> 
> ...



Those spiral cutting taps are great.  I don't recall using them in a hand operation but there is no reason not to.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 12, 2013)

What do you consider a deep throat?  Besides LL


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 12, 2013)

We should start a "Post your tapping machine" thread...  I love threads like that!  And we can learn from each others' designs!  



Bernie


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 12, 2013)

Hmmm...  Maybe THIS should be that thread hah hah



Bernie


----------



## DMS (Oct 12, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> What do you consider a deep throat?  Besides LL



Depends on the work you do. For me, I would figure at least 8 inches. If I need larger I could move to the drill press. I have thought about building one of these for a while, and one of the features I would like is an easily removable support arm so that I can stow it away easily (not a lot of spare room in the shop).


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 12, 2013)

DMS said:


> Depends on the work you do. For me, I would figure at least 8 inches. If I need larger I could move to the drill press. I have thought about building one of these for a while, and one of the features I would like is an easily removable support arm so that I can stow it away easily (not a lot of spare room in the shop).



Well mine will be both, my arm is 9" so I'll have about 7" actual throat and it will be detachable, I still can make a couple changes to help make it easier to r&r and maybe get another inch of throat depth. 


go ahead and use this thread like Pineyfolks angle plate thread but for tapping fixtures


----------



## Bobf (Oct 12, 2013)

I picked up an old Craftsman hand drill motor stand/press at the swap meet for $5 missing most parts. I just used the pedestal and upright with a AL block with a 3/4" rod thru it to make mine. Works great for getting em started at 90 degrees.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 13, 2013)

Not finished but usable. I made decisions on material at hand & may make some changes/improvements when I have the right stock.

 The arm I made in 2 pieces because I thought the main portion of it was too thin to be real rigid on the round post.  If it were one piece I would have more adjustment in the sliding bushing. 

The round post makes it radial and is convenient as I was able to use it to tap holes in the base after assembly. It also allows for height adjustment.

The driving rod is a really long 3/8 extension that works well for now but may be upgraded later. Right now the wheel is just sitting there for mockup, I actually used a breaker bar to drive it while tapping the holes in the base.

I was going to mill out a section in the center for the tap to go all the way through but instead the part will lay on 2 parallels.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Oct 14, 2013)

Was gonna post some more pictures of it in use & other additions I made but I see it would be useless and not gonna waste my time.


----------



## Old Iron (Oct 15, 2013)

Charley Davidson said:


> Was gonna post some more pictures of it in use & other additions I made but I see it would be useless and not gonna waste my time.



I know what you mean, But a good job anyhoo, I was going to build one but I got one from ENCO instead.

Paul


----------



## David (Oct 16, 2013)

Please share Charley as I do not have a tapping fixture yet.  I need ideas as well.

David


----------



## xman_charl (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are some tapping fixtures for my tapper.

Right fixture has internal slot that fits slot of small holder.

Got numerous small holders for taps.


The big holder fits drill press, lathe, tapper.

The assembly sort of F L O A T S, when tapping.


Charl


----------

